# DELETED



## jriv90 (Feb 25, 2009)

DELETED


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

What you need is a squirrel dog or a big tom cat. And you're right…..they're tree rats. I hate em, but don't have any at or around my house.








Squirrel Dog Central


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

They are really cute….......until they get into your house!!!

My solution was a pellet rifle.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

They will eat the insulation off of your wiring and burn your shop down!!!!! I would get rid of them ASAP!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

At the very least, you need to check and see if they carry any diseases. We had raccoons in our garage once and were told that they carry some sort of bacteria that people would breathe in. We checked and a vet confirmed that a lot of critters carry bad stuff with 'em.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Here in Western WA, if you live near woods, you have Norway rats! They got inside the walls and ceiling of our fifth wheel and totaled it! They even ate the hydraulic lines that pushed the slides in and out! The trailer repair man who did the insurance estimate told me he had seen them eat 4" PVC sewer pipe completely in two!!

Good luck. Get some rat bait. It should work on all rodents according D-Con.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

We use 2 Beagles and a pellet rifle. ;-)


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Mine are Red squirrels and I feed them and house them.
They stay out of my house and have for more than 20 years.
Because they are territorial I have a "built in" defense against other squirrels .
Costs about $50.00 a year to feed them a few nuts and seeds which ends up cheaper than many other remedies.
Now if I could figure out a way to deter voles and mice in my greenhouse life would be near perfect.<g>


From SQUIRRELS 2008

Bob


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

fry in flour, serve with gravy and bisquits
good luck


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

NIce Ron, now … can you bring em back?

Bob


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Try something called Mouse Magic by Bonide. You put these mint smelling packets in the rafters and it effectively keeps out rhodents. It worked in my shed over the winter and we are using them in my office at work to keep the mice at bay. If it is not available at your local hardware store, google it.
Good luck…they are a pain in the…let's not start that one again!


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a particularly messy corner of my shop that I decided to clean up a few weeks back. I moved the air compressor and in the corner was a nest of shop towels (blue ones from Sam's), twigs, screws, phenolic washers, old polishing rags and a sundry of other items. One of which was a box of rat poisoning I had on a high shelf in the corner. The box of rat poison was empty. Hopefully the critters ate it and went off somewhere and died. Now to do something about the wood boring bees. Any ideas?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Are they "Carpenter Bees"? If so, there are a lot of sites that have instructions for removing them. I had them in my garage (one reason I need to tear it down and rebuild), and they are a royal pain. The good news is that Carpenter bees don't sting. They look exactly like Bumblebees and scared the bejeesus out of me when we first found them. One thing I would mention is that once you get rid of them, you should paint the area with white or very light colored paint. For some reason, they don't like light colored wood. My garage is dark and was just infested with them. The guy next door has a garage that is older than mine, but its white and he's never had any.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

A shot gun works good to get rid of them
Chuck


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I hopr I don't get any critters in my workshop….................LOL


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

DON'T use poison. i had a boss once that had them in his house. he used poison and it killed them alright. problem was they went into the walls and died. you haven't smelled a bad smell untill you smell dead rodents rotting in your walls. i would suggest mouse traps. if you don't want them dead build some (tender traps) and release them far far away


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Smear a pinecone with peanut butter after you soak it in radiator fluid but keep it away from your pets.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Smear a pinecone with peanut butter after you soak it in radiator fluid *
Wow…sprinkle it with arsenic, and embed some razor blades in it also. Then cover it in C4 and detonator cord, and place it below a trip wire tied to a huge board with needles and broken glass embedded in it..that will work…but keep it away from pets and small children..and some adults!


----------

